# Kustom Amp Dealers in Canada?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone know of one? I am looking for one of those dirt cheap Defender 1x12 cabs but everywhere I find is in the states.

TG


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the only dealer that they list in Canada:


KIEF MUSIC13139 80TH AVE
SURREY, BC V3W-3B1
Phone: 1-604-590-3344


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Try these guys

Amps - Tube Amps -


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Another one, these guys are in Kingston.
www.renaissance-music.com/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Anyone know of one?  I am looking for one of those dirt cheap Defender 1x12 cabs but everywhere I find is in the states.
> 
> TG


Why don't you have it shipped to someplace just across the border from you and go pick it up? You'll only have to pay the taxes on it and likely save yourself some money on it. Hello Music has the best price on them I've seen. I got my cab and 5 watt amp for $100.00.


----------

